# Any ideas where I can buy deepcool tesseract sw online India ?



## udaylunawat (Dec 16, 2014)

I am building a gaming rig and need to find this cabinet as soon as possible. The cabinet is deepcool tesseract sw model with side window approx. Price 3k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2014)

Deepcool TESSERACT SW Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## udaylunawat (Dec 16, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Deepcool TESSERACT SW Mid Tower Computer Case


Thank so much whitestar. According to the site it was currently unavailable. I gave them a call and voila they said it would be available for shipment tomorrow itself. Phew I was so close to settling on antec x1  . Btw is the site popular or trustable ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2014)

I got my bitfenix merc alpha by same seller through snapdeal & as far as i know they are one of the major pc component seller in kolkata & have branches in some other big cities too.Tirupati enterprises is the company/seller & this site is their own site,their products on other sites like snapdeal used to be priced a bit lower but not anymore.


----------



## ajay600 (Dec 20, 2014)

I ordered it on eBay 2 days back . Use coupon ebay10deal to buy it at 2925


----------

